# Is it all recruiting?



## timbuck (Oct 5, 2016)

There's a team that many of us love to hate. And others love to love them. 
They win a ton of games at all levels. 
Some will say they are really good at recruiting. But at some point, they've got to be more than just recruiters.  They have to be better than average at coaching too, right?
I have a few friends with kids on their teams, but I haven't really watched them play. 

Can someone in the know explain how their 25 teams (2008 thru u18 ECNL) are a collective 77-25-16 over 118 games?
And their 2008-2004 teams are 43-3-9 so far. 

Hate all you want. It's hard to argue with their results.


----------



## silverstreak (Oct 5, 2016)

hmmmmm.....looks like the youngers are successful.........and their olders have gotten recruited away from other clubs.........just saying ......... i believe a coach should be able to recruit, do his or her job to develop their new found talent, and the club should provide another quality coach to take that group to the next level at the next age group and so on......


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 5, 2016)

timbuck said:


> There's a team that many of us love to hate. And others love to love them.
> They win a ton of games at all levels.
> Some will say they are really good at recruiting. But at some point, they've got to be more than just recruiters.  They have to be better than average at coaching too, right?
> I have a few friends with kids on their teams, but I haven't really watched them play.
> ...


I spend more time than I should on this forum, but not enough to know which club you're referring to.  I can think of a couple that this might describe.  Now I'm curious to know which one...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2016)

Mystery Train said:


> I spend more time than I should on this forum, but not enough to know which club you're referring to.  I can think of a couple that this might describe.  Now I'm curious to know which one...


BB


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2016)

timbuck said:


> There's a team that many of us love to hate. And others love to love them.
> They win a ton of games at all levels.
> Some will say they are really good at recruiting. But at some point, they've got to be more than just recruiters.  They have to be better than average at coaching too, right?
> I have a few friends with kids on their teams, but I haven't really watched them play.
> ...


I have only seen them at the 02 level, a bunch of super athletes and pretty good soccer players IMHO. Not a fan of how the coach acts on the side lines.


----------



## Ballon d'Or (Oct 5, 2016)

I reckon I may know that club but may need more CLUES


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 5, 2016)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BB


Ahhh.  That's what I thought.  

I've only seen them (the '02 team) live in person once and they looked damn good.  Kind of like Alabama football.  They have better athletes, but I guess you gotta coach 'em up, too.


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 5, 2016)

As I work through the system I don't see the rivalries anymore. Maybe I am not involving myself at that level because I am focused on my player and whether she can grow within the system we have placed her in. My friends are choosing clubs based on coaches and how their girls like the environment. At the u littles level I remember having that rivalry. Now it's rare that I cannot look at a Beach, CDA, Arsenal team and say wow that player is talented. 
Some coaches are able to get more out of kids. It's personality too. I hear DS at WCFC is top notch as well. 
I would be fibbing I Didn't mention that I would jump at the chance to have my daughter play for TB,BB,RD. 
I guess what I am trying to say is the older I get the less I know !


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 5, 2016)

Striker17 said:


> As I work through the system I don't see the rivalries anymore. Maybe I am not involving myself at that level because I am focused on my player and whether she can grow within the system we have placed her in. My friends are choosing clubs based on coaches and how their girls like the environment. At the u littles level I remember having that rivalry. Now it's rare that I cannot look at a Beach, CDA, Arsenal team and say wow that player is talented.
> Some coaches are able to get more out of kids. It's personality too. I hear DS at WCFC is top notch as well.
> I would be fibbing I Didn't mention that I would jump at the chance to have my daughter play for TB,BB,RD.
> I guess what I am trying to say is the older I get the less I know !


Smart to be focused on your player.  You have a mixed list there.  Not sure who BB is unless you are talking about a duo but only one other on that list would I let my kid play for.  I'm just sayin.


----------



## younothat (Oct 5, 2016)

No and there is no “talent shortage" either.     Comes down to talent with good coaching working hard as a team with a tactical system they know that works well.

They are good because what they do is valuable.  parent value "winners" and go the "extra" mile or hour or spend more time or $ on soccer than the average bear.

Everyone knows the best way to get "popular" is to do something that either rare or highly valued.

If you can increase the value of what you offer and nobody else can match that your  value goes up. 

The other values they offer for exposure, college recruiting, and playing is hard to match so they have plenty of talent to choose from all the time and don't need to recruit as much as others.

The boys side used to have clubs like this (TFA for example) at the younger ages before the affiliated model took over and they didn't have to compete with a broader range of more well-financed operations or those that could offer more value like the DA clubs.


----------



## silverstreak (Oct 6, 2016)

Why don't you all man up and quit being vaginas and say their names no one's going to take offense Everyone's entitled to their own opinion and frankly those coaches probably aren't concerned with your minut opinions anyway they're going to do what they're going to do


----------



## timbuck (Oct 6, 2016)

I was referring to the Blues in my original post. But maybe this could be relevant for several teams. 
They recruit hard.  And don't mind cutting a player.  They get top talent. 
But they must also have pretty good coaches, right?  I don't hear much about their coaches.  And I hear lots of negative stuff about the way they operare.  But they are the premier club for girls soccer in OC (maybe even for the entire country). 
Is the pressure they put on kids the difference maker?  Are kids working so much harder so they get to keep their spot?  Are parents investing more time and money into extra training to help their kid keep their spot?
Or do the coaches have something special that the rest of the soccer world is missing?
As I mentioned in my original post, I know several kids that play there today in various age groups.  And I know several who washed out from them. A few are still playing. Some quit and probably for a lot more reasons than just the Club or Coach, but it did have some influence.
 Not the clubs problem if your kid can't handle it. They don't advertise that they are going to give a warm and fuzzy, "everyone plays" environment.


----------



## BarcaLover (Oct 6, 2016)

timbuck....One of my best friends has a couple kids at the Blues, one plays for the Baker Bros.  He has told me on multiple occassions that he has felt that they have stepped WAY over the line in regards to the berating, belittling and the flat out emotional distress they cause.  But yet they have stayed there because the team is incredibly successful and they know the exposure the team gets is invaluable for her goal of playing in college and possibly the WNT. And his daughter wants to stay and fight for her spot inspite of what the BB say to her because she feels it's "best for her future".

The environment on that team is "you better perform otherwise you are gone because I've got 100 kids available to me that would kill for your starting spot".  Is that the best environment for creating a winning team?  I don't know, but it sure works for them!  That team losses a game about once a year.

I've seen their training sessions and it's not like they are doing anything "cutting edge" to get these girls to drastically improve their skills.  It's pretty standard stuff.  But just about every girl on that team is doing privates because they know if they do not continue to improve they will lose their spot.  That competetive environment makes everyone work extremely hard and raises everyone's level of play.

So if you get 100 girls to tryout and you narrow it down to the 20 most competetive and talented girls for the team and then create 
an environment in which everyone is working extremely hard to get even better and fighting for their spot on the team, I think you have a recipe for success.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 6, 2016)

timbuck said:


> I was referring to the Blues in my original post. But maybe this could be relevant for several teams.
> They recruit hard.  And don't mind cutting a player.  They get top talent.
> But they must also have pretty good coaches, right?  I don't hear much about their coaches.  And I hear lots of negative stuff about the way they operare.  But they are the premier club for girls soccer in OC (maybe even for the entire country).
> Is the pressure they put on kids the difference maker?  Are kids working so much harder so they get to keep their spot?  Are parents investing more time and money into extra training to help their kid keep their spot?
> ...


I think Blues is the only all girls club that exist right now in So Cal. This makes them special. Watching them over the years, they don't have the best coaches, but they do have good coaches coaching in the age level they should be in. They draw top talent because of their reputation, facilities and game circuit. They also recognized for college and national commitments. They also very good in developing they _recruited_ players. 
I'm not affiliated with them, just know few coaches and players and have been watching them play for many years.


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Oct 6, 2016)

Is the pressure they put on kids the difference maker?  Are kids working so much harder so they get to keep their spot?  Are parents investing more time and money into extra training to help their kid keep their spot?
Or do the coaches have something special that the rest of the soccer world is missing?
As I mentioned in my original post, I know several kids that play there today in various age groups.  And I know several who washed out from them. A few are still playing. Some quit and probably for a lot more reasons than just the Club or Coach, but it did have some influence.
Not the clubs problem if your kid can't handle it. They don't advertise that they are going to give a warm and fuzzy, "everyone plays" environment.[/QUOTE]

You have an odd fascination with the Blues. Why?



BarcaLover said:


> timbuck....One of my best friends has a couple kids at the Blues, one plays for the Baker Bros.  He has told me on multiple occassions that he has felt that they have stepped WAY over the line in regards to the berating, belittling and the flat out emotional distress they cause.  But yet they have stayed there because the team is incredibly successful and they know the exposure the team gets is invaluable for her goal of playing in college and possibly the WNT. And his daughter wants to stay and fight for her spot inspite of what the BB say to her because she feels it's "best for her future".
> 
> The environment on that team is "you better perform otherwise you are gone because I've got 100 kids available to me that would kill for your starting spot".  Is that the best environment for creating a winning team?  I don't know, but it sure works for them!  That team losses a game about once a year.
> 
> ...


THe DA mandates that DA coaches also take developmental teams. I haven't seen this on the boys side I have never seen a Boys DA coach have a second team- maybe it's happening elsewhere?
The reason I ask is if that is true and those top level coaches at clubs have to take a second team I do wonder what will happen.


----------



## junk (Oct 6, 2016)

I think this club has a few things going for it that might be helping recruit top girls year after year.  I am sure all of these can be debated, but the view from me:
1) It is an all-girls club with no lower tier, poor teams .  For the most part, if you are playing a Blues team, you are likely going to play a quality side.  This gives the girls a sense of pride in saying they play for Blues that may not be there for some other clubs with tier 3 or lower tier 2 teams, or clubs with teams from all over ("which Slammers team are we playing this time...is it the good one from Cerritos, or the really bad one from Huntington Beach?").
2) The younger coaches are really excellent with the girls...they joke with them, play games, offer to dye their hair if the girls win state cup, etc...but they all still treat it like a business at the end of the day.  The girls are evaluated by the coaches, including a written analysis of strengths, weaknesses and opportunities each year or multiple times per year.  These evaluations also result in the lower performing players leaving each year.  This obviously isn't for everyone, but I think it is viewed favorably by those who are committed to soccer from an early age (most of these girls drop other sports at a very young age...which I know can be a completely different debate topic).
3) Parents for the most part buy into the the fact the coaches are excellent evaluators of talent.  Even if some of the coaches are not viewed as the best technically, I have rarely heard a parent say "my girls is better than that other girl on the team and should play more".  The girls and parents are therefore also more willing to put up with coaches who can sometimes be, in my opinion, too hard on the girls from the sidelines during games. 
4) Say what you want about some of the coaches like BB, but they have a history of winning.  And winning, or a reputation of winning, attracts good players.  Their styles will turn some off, but many see it as a means to an end; play on one of their teams and you will get to college soccer somewhere.  For me personally, I don't think I could have my daughter play for some of these coaches, but it is still worth it for many.


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 6, 2016)

That's the thing about coaching.  It isn't one size fits all.  Sounds like they have a formula and it appeals to a certain mindset, a highly competitive mindset where winning is the #1 priority.  There will be those that hate on them for that, and those that love them for it.  I can appreciate what they are doing, but am not a fan of that model for youth sports in general.


----------



## ajaxahi (Oct 6, 2016)

Tim, you're a coach.  You seem like you know and love soccer.  Go watch a few Blues games at different age groups, and I think you will have your answer.  That said, maybe my two cents will help.

Obviously recruiting is a big part of what they do.  Anyone who has seen Blues coaches in action in parking lots after games or received a recruiting email out of the blue (excuse the pun) can tell you that.  I think much of the hostility toward the club comes from people having lost quality players/teammates and friends to Blues due to their aggressive recruiting tactics.  Coaches feel cheated when they develop a player for two or three years then lose her to a Blues team.  I suppose how you feel about that depends on how you feel about recruiting in club soccer, but all the clubs do it to some extent and it's rare for a great player to stay with one club his/her whole career, so very few clubs can claim credit for one great player's development.  For better or worse, it's just part of the game.

As for coaching, all I know is what I've seen from watching their teams play over the last five years or so, mostly at the younger ages, but there definitely seems to be a pattern.  Tactically, it's not rocket science.  They tend to favor big, fast, athletic girls and put them in a system that exploits these strengths.  All their teams seem to be well coached at team pressing and shooting, especially from distance.  Speed and hustle are paramount.  Also their teams often rely on one or two exceptional players to supply offensive firepower.  Anyway, it's basically the Anson Dorrance school of tactics, and as you know that approach has had huge success over the years and continues to be a big influence on the college game.  Since many college coaches favor this type of player, that places Blues front and center in the college pipeline.  Their success at placing players in college then supports their recruiting and there you have it, the circle of life, Blues style.  

So is recruiting a big reason their teams are good?  I think it's hard to argue otherwise.  Are they great coaches?  It depends on your opinion of what makes a great coach.  But they have developed a successful system that matches an athletic, high pressure tactical system with their favored player prototype, and whether you love them or hate them, they are obviously very good at what they do.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 6, 2016)

timbuck said:


> I was referring to the Blues in my original post. But maybe this could be relevant for several teams.
> They recruit hard.  And don't mind cutting a player.  They get top talent.
> But they must also have pretty good coaches, right?  I don't hear much about their coaches.  And I hear lots of negative stuff about the way they operare.  But they are the premier club for girls soccer in OC (maybe even for the entire country).
> Is the pressure they put on kids the difference maker?  Are kids working so much harder so they get to keep their spot?  Are parents investing more time and money into extra training to help their kid keep their spot?
> ...


TB- you brought about a conversation that most have avoided. Including me. But, its been interesting to hear the many views.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 6, 2016)

ESPNANALYST said:


> Is the pressure they put on kids the difference maker?  Are kids working so much harder so they get to keep their spot?  Are parents investing more time and money into extra training to help their kid keep their spot?
> Or do the coaches have something special that the rest of the soccer world is missing?
> As I mentioned in my original post, I know several kids that play there today in various age groups.  And I know several who washed out from them. A few are still playing. Some quit and probably for a lot more reasons than just the Club or Coach, but it did have some influence.
> Not the clubs problem if your kid can't handle it. They don't advertise that they are going to give a warm and fuzzy, "everyone plays" environment.


You have an odd fascination with the Blues. Why?



THe DA mandates that DA coaches also take developmental teams. I haven't seen this on the boys side I have never seen a Boys DA coach have a second team- maybe it's happening elsewhere?
The reason I ask is if that is true and those top level coaches at clubs have to take a second team I do wonder what will happen.[/QUOTE]

My player took privates from them for about 8-10 months once a week and they helped with her skills.  She chose to switch trainers after that time because one of them in particular does not have the proper soft skills for pre teen women.  She never played for Blues and has done fine.  Tad Bobak is an amazing coach and so is Rob Rennie and Ali M. and many more of their coaches.  The Blues organization overall is top notch.  Every club has a few less than desirable coaches.

I do believe that you shouldn't have a "one size fits all" approach with coaching.  Some kids can handle being coached with the threat of the "stick."  Some girls need a "carrot."  Some just need to be instructed calmly.  Some coaches only have one tool in their toolkit and the best coaches have many.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 6, 2016)

junk said:


> I think this club has a few things going for it that might be helping recruit top girls year after year.  I am sure all of these can be debated, but the view from me:
> 
> 4) Say what you want about some of the coaches like BB, but they have a history of winning.  And winning, or a reputation of winning, attracts good players.  Their styles will turn some off, but many see it as a means to an end; play on one of their teams and you will get to college soccer somewhere.  For me personally, I don't think I could have my daughter play for some of these coaches, but it is still worth it for many.


I just want to focus on this one.  Getting to college somewhere versus getting to the right college is huge.  How much success have their matriculated players had in college?  I have checked.  You should to.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 6, 2016)

Mystery Train said:


> That's the thing about coaching.  It isn't one size fits all.  Sounds like they have a formula and it appeals to a certain mindset, a highly competitive mindset where winning is the #1 priority.  There will be those that hate on them for that, and those that love them for it.  I can appreciate what they are doing, but am not a fan of that model for youth sports in general.


You are spot on and I should have read your post before I said something similar.  Winning does not matter at the younger ages and I am sorry if that upsets some.  I just texted my player and asked her can she remember any of her trophies that she won before her team won their national championship at U16 and she said no.  She is still friends though with girls that were on her U6 AYSO team and U11 club team.  Focus on your player not the team.  It will serve your player much more in the end.


----------



## Laced (Oct 6, 2016)

timbuck said:


> I was referring to the Blues in my original post. But maybe this could be relevant for several teams.
> They recruit hard.  And don't mind cutting a player.  They get top talent.
> But they must also have pretty good coaches, right?  I don't hear much about their coaches.  And I hear lots of negative stuff about the way they operare.  But they are the premier club for girls soccer in OC (maybe even for the entire country).
> Is the pressure they put on kids the difference maker?  Are kids working so much harder so they get to keep their spot?  Are parents investing more time and money into extra training to help their kid keep their spot?
> ...


I agree with about everything you said, except that their drills are "standard." Their training is performance-oriented. Or enhanced. Or standard drills on steroid. Actually, their philosophy is all about winning. However, winning today doesn't mean winning tomorrow. Or development. It doesn't mean a wholesome environment. It does mean recruitment. It does mean that girls and parents line up to make their teams. It does mean girls risk increased chance of injury to stay on the roster. By the standard of the current system, they're a stellar program.


----------



## outside! (Oct 6, 2016)

I agree with MAP, TB is a great coach who treats his players with respect. He also recruits heavily, but is very honest with the players he recruits. Some of my DD's teammates have gotten unsolicited phone calls over the years. None have chosen to make the drive.

I have seen one game coached by the Baker brothers. Those are the types of coaches I avoid for my children. The constant screaming at players shows a lack of respect for them as people. It is possible to push a player hard without belittling them. I don't want to pay to put my kids in an environment where they may think that someone hurling verbal abuse at them is acceptable by me. I had some average coaches (basketball, football, judo, gymnastics), some asshole coaches (baseball) and two great coaches (judo and soccer) as a kid. Guess which ones inspired a love for the sport, good sportsmanship and a willingness to work hard?


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 6, 2016)

outside! said:


> It is possible to push a player hard without belittling them. I don't want to pay to put my kids in an environment where they may think that someone hurling verbal abuse at them is acceptable by me. I had some average coaches (basketball, football, judo, gymnastics), some asshole coaches (baseball) and two great coaches (judo and soccer) as a kid. Guess which ones inspired a love for the sport, good sportsmanship and a willingness to work hard?


Totally agree with this.  I can't speak on the Bakers, but here's a story on this point:  My daughter has a HS coach (different sport) of hers that hurls verbal jabs at his players constantly, yells and berates.  Much of it is insulting or personal and intended to embarrass, like "ARE YOU STUPID?!" When one kid told him she had an Achillies injury and would be out for 2 weeks, his response was, "Sucks to be hurt," and walked off.  When confronted by another parent about his behavior, he said that he's building toughness and weeding out the weak.  The problem is, his players have grown to hate him.  Now, he knows his sport, and they do win.  Today.  But he has no clue that many of them are going to leave the program next year because they don't want to put up with the abuse.  On the other hand, my daughter has a private trainer in soccer that also yells loudly at the kids during training and practice.  He is intimidating, and many parents and players are turned off right from the start because he's loud.  He told me something similar to what the other coach said, that he puts pressure on them in practice because if they can take it from him, the pressure of the game will seem insignificant.  But one difference is, he only yells when they don't pay attention or fail to do something he has already shown them.  And when he yells, he never insults them.  He only barks at them "Do it the right way!"   Or "WHY?!" The second difference (and most important) is that when they do it the right way, he yells his encouragement and praise with even more volume.  "BIEN!!  FANTASTIC!! THERE YOU GO!!!" After each practice, he hugs each one, shakes their hands and gives them a soft word of encouragement.  He shows them personal respect.  My daughter would run through a brick wall for him.  Seeing these two coaches side by side has taught my daughter a ton about how to recognize a good leader or a bad one.


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 6, 2016)

I like your post and I think that with in any organization those coaches exist. You have to find the one that speaks to your daughter. The other issue is THE GIRLS CHANGE. What my girl needed at 11 she doesn't need now. Imagine having a group of 20 teenagers dealing with hormones and boys, social media and school.
I am not waving the Blues flag  because I can be empathetic to families or players who have had difficult circumstances or experiences.
 At the end of the day though it's our job as parents to recognize when our daughter doesn't fit in a particular framework and move them to a place where they can develop to the best of their ability . I have been very honest with friends of mine who have wanted to come to the Blues  because of a winning team or a winning record and not looking at the philosophy of the club or the philosophy of the particular coach that they want to play for. That is the really hard part! Looking at a team your daughter wants to play for and maybe could but gauging the risk vs reward for her. It's a culture issue at a Club that can sometimes be a toxic environment for a young lady. 
I think that is something that is sorely overlooked in Southern California soccer but I think if you go to the website it's very clear about the expectations and the philosophy.
This  thread can be applied to many different clubs and many different coaches .  How many of us have heard about Randy and Arsenal over the years ? You have to listen to these tales but somewhere in the middle of what we are hearing and seeing is the truth and often our perceptions are not always reality because of the emotion involved as it is our children and our friends we are speaking about.


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 6, 2016)

So funny that the poster clarino is now on since MessiFTW is logged off and causing issues now. @MakeAPlay I really wish @Dominic  would stop this nonsense and block those IP


----------



## meatsweats (Oct 6, 2016)

We have a younger at Blues and have been in the soccer scene with our older DD for 10 years and with 4 different strong So Cal clubs between the two. Blues being a girls only club has something to it. I wish we had taken our older through this system.  We appreciate the professionalism, hard work, high expectations and evaluations. We don't find it cold or harsh. We like the transparency.  And it's been nice that her coach hasn't missed one single practice or one game.  

Do I know what the future holds? No. Coaches change, kids change, clubs change, USSF rules change. The soccer world is always evolving. I'm just saying, that yes, it's highly competitive and with high expectations, but it's also encouraging and fun. We had this same environment for my older, once. The other two clubs were terrible, in terms of professionalism and development. What does that say....sadly, it's a 50/50 shot for us parents. In other words....one mans trash is another mans treasure. As are coaches and clubs! Find the fit for you and your kid. End of story.

Now, speaking of BB. We have friends with kids on both 01 and 02's. All I've heard is that the girls love their coaches. They've told me that with all the yelling and super high expectations, also comes sincerity and passion.  One player personally told me, "at least they care about me." Having experience at other ECNL clubs with olders, yelling and belittling are not uncommon, unfortunately. BB are not anomalies. 

Nutshell.....there's a place for everyone. You just need to find it. It's not always easy. Good luck! People being honest and sharing insight on this forum is always helpful. Continue. 






BarcaLover said:


> timbuck....One of my best friends has a couple kids at the Blues, one plays for the Baker Bros.  He has told me on multiple occassions that he has felt that they have stepped WAY over the line in regards to the berating, belittling and the flat out emotional distress they cause.  But yet they have stayed there because the team is incredibly successful and they know the exposure the team gets is invaluable for her goal of playing in college and possibly the WNT. And his daughter wants to stay and fight for her spot inspite of what the BB say to her because she feels it's "best for her future".
> 
> The environment on that team is "you better perform otherwise you are gone because I've got 100 kids available to me that would kill for your starting spot".  Is that the best environment for creating a winning team?  I don't know, but it sure works for them!  That team losses a game about once a year.
> 
> ...


----------



## outside! (Oct 7, 2016)

meatsweats said:


> One player personally told me, "at least they care about me."


That sounds very similar to what women who won't leave an abusive partner say.


----------



## meatsweats (Oct 7, 2016)

outside! said:


> That sounds very similar to what women who won't leave an abusive partner say.


If it were so abusive, I would think the turnover rate would be a lot higher than it is. I can't speak from personal experience with BB, but I can tell you from our past with two other ECNL coaches, there are no saints in this 99-02 age group. Coaches are in it to win it. Period. And there are many ways to be abusive. Just sayin'.


----------



## genesis (Oct 9, 2016)

Unless you play for a club you cannot have insight to the environment they create. I am not a man so I can't tell you what if feels like to be one and I will never know with certainty. With exceptions to those who have played for any particular club, any opinions that are not first hand are just that.  One, "all" competitive clubs recruit hard and heavy, it's a red herring to suggest that a club is only successful because all they do is recruit, I laugh when I hear that.  Example: parents and even kids on our team have received texts from Strikers coaches during their game as they are positioned on the other side of the field. They often pester our players once a week, asking them to attend their practices or attend games with them. Not judging methods just reiterating that their are no competitive clubs that do not recruit relentlessly. Two, we parents can say whatever we want on here but if teams in any club do not win or certain players do not get play time, players will leave period! Stop kidding yourselves it's all about our own story and we are just as much to blame as any club. I've even seen parents get abusive with their kids in parking lots before and after games depending on their play. Enjoy and watch yourselves out there!


----------



## Laced (Oct 9, 2016)

genesis said:


> Unless you play for a club you cannot have insight to the environment they create. I am not a man so I can't tell you what if feels like to be one and I will never know with certainty. With exceptions to those who have played for any particular club, any opinions that are not first hand are just that.  One, "all" competitive clubs recruit hard and heavy, it's a red herring to suggest that a club is only successful because all they do is recruit, I laugh when I hear that.  Example: parents and even kids on our team have received texts from Strikers coaches during their game as they are positioned on the other side of the field. They often pester our players once a week, asking them to attend their practices or attend games with them. Not judging methods just reiterating that their are no competitive clubs that do not recruit relentlessly. Two, we parents can say whatever we want on here but if teams in any club do not win or certain players do not get play time, players will leave period! Stop kidding yourselves it's all about our own story and we are just as much to blame as any club. I've even seen parents get abusive with their kids in parking lots before and after games depending on their play. Enjoy and watch yourselves out there!


Just trying to understand your logic, not the substance of your post. So your premise is that insight and judgment only comes from first hand experience? It would follow that none of us is entitled to vote since we don't know what it's like to be POTUS.


----------



## meatsweats (Oct 9, 2016)

Laced said:


> Just trying to understand your logic, not the substance of your post. So your premise is that insight and judgment only comes from first hand experience? It would follow that none of us is entitled to vote since we don't know what it's like to be POTUS.


You have opinions, fine. I think it's one that is predicated on something you have no knowledge of. As Genesis says, "Unless you play for a club you cannot have insight to the environment they create."


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 10, 2016)

Timbuck has probably noticed this as well but recruiting starts as early as AYSO.   During tournaments, during AYSO Extra tryouts, you will find a number of coaches watching and handing out cards.  Telling you how great your kid is and to come play for them.  Our complete Extra team was recruited by our current club team, allowing the whole coaching staff to move as well.  Our team hasn't recruited anyone yet, but if you have a 2005 daughter than is a great striker, send me a message.      LOL


----------



## genesis (Oct 13, 2016)

Laced said:


> Just trying to understand your logic, not the substance of your post. So your premise is that insight and judgment only comes from first hand experience? It would follow that none of us is entitled to vote since we don't know what it's like to be POTUS.


You proved my point, yes half of people vote without insight and judgment. Can we get back to club bashing without cause?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 13, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I just want to focus on this one.  Getting to college somewhere versus getting to the right college is huge.  How much success have their matriculated players had in college?  I have checked.  You should to.


So fill us in. How have they done?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 13, 2016)

Multi Sport said:


> So fill us in. How have they done?


I'm not doing anyone's legwork anymore.  Mine is in college doing well so it doesn't really concern me.  I've stated my position.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 13, 2016)

Well since you've done your homework just share it. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 13, 2016)

You posted you wanted to focus on it, right?


----------



## Real Deal (Oct 14, 2016)

I think a more interesting question is:  how will the recruiting efforts of some clubs  be affected by the likes of Galaxy's "free" GDA?

Unless they will be fully funded as well?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 14, 2016)

Real Deal said:


> I think a more interesting question is:  how will the recruiting efforts of some clubs  be affected by the likes of Galaxy's "free" GDA?
> 
> Unless they will be fully funded as well?



http://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-girls/match-fit-academy-fc-declines-girls-da-invite-sticks-with-ecnl/


----------

